# Above ground pool removed, now what?



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a nice set up. It would be a shame to see it ripped out.

I'd be looking on Kijji or Craig's list for an Oval pool with the same dimensions. Sometimes you even see them given away in exchange for relandscaping the donor's yard.

Probably count on a new liner though, even if the old one is in good shape. Once a liner is drained, they shrink, and its very difficult to line up the skimmer and eye's to the same holes. Not unheard of though. 

Liners cost a few hundred at least


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

another pool


----------



## QuickHomeBuyers (Mar 19, 2014)

That is a beautiful setup. If the pump is there turn it into a mini oasis. A fountain and lots of plants to take in the extra water.


----------



## QuickHomeBuyers (Mar 19, 2014)

I just had another idea! Fill it with sand. Your deck with the sand will give it a boardwalk feel. Plus I see you have your tiki bar in the back as well.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Pool - Since the ground is already level you could do it yourself. How big is the pool? 6K sounds a little high to me to replace.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I've never seen the sense in having a pool that wasn't big enough to actually swim in. It would be too much maintenance for me, but that's just my opinion.

How old is the surrounding deck? What's the life span of that type of deck? The humidity here in Fla doesn't allow most wood to last as long as it would in other states. I'd worry about investing in another pool only to have the wood start to rot. Yes, it's nice looking, but still voting no.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I've never seen the sense in having a pool that wasn't big enough to actually swim in.


we have one of those inflatable pools that we use. no swimming in this thing. 
but we like if for lounging around in on hot days. and its not a high maintanence thing.


----------

